# iMac G5 gelé...



## vampire1976 (3 Septembre 2005)

Peut-être existe t'il un post similaire a celui-ci si tel est le cas je m'excuse.

Mon iMac G5 gèle de plus en plus souvent je trouve actuellement. Il est de première génération, c'est un 20" 1,8 Ghzs.

J'étais en train d'effectuer des drag and drop de musique sur itune et avait Toast derrière en train de graver quand mon curseur s'est figé...

Aindi qu'auparavant, mon aimée était venue chez moi et voulant switcher sur mac elle un peu sourit en voyant mon mac sans aucune raison monter le volume des réacteurs ... oups ventillateurs sans avoir d'applications actives et se figer comme un pauvre "PC"...

A ces moments là, obligé de redémarrer direct le mac...

Ce serais due à quoi ? Je sais qu'il existe des bugs et mise a jour pour certains models et numéro de série actuellement mais il ne figure pas dans la liste... Ca doit pas le concerner là dessus...

Maintenant, heu ... moi qui pensais échaper a des bugs des iMac... mince alors !


----------



## vampire1976 (21 Septembre 2005)

je fais remonter ce post car mon iMac G5 continue de geler un peu trop souvent avec ventillo a fond !...

Est-ce que certain on aussi ce problème ?


----------



## Ycare (21 Septembre 2005)

Il plante quand ? Quand tu ne fais rien ? Bosse dessus ? Un truc particulier ?

En passage en veille ? Toujours quand tu graves + Itunes et activité dans finder ? Ou c'était juste particluier ?

Pour les IMacs, les problèmes répertoriés qui existent sont essentiellement d'ordres sonores et également graphiques ( ce qui peut bien sur entrainer des plantages, mais bon ). Si tu veux avoir le coeur net, ouvre ton IMac délicatement et regarde si les condensateurs sont gonflés (même 1 seulement).
Tu trouveras pas mal d'infos à ce suejt en faisant une recherche.

Sinon les gels pur et durs liés à rien d'autre.... appelle l'Apple center , j'ai le mien depuis que deux mois et les seuls problèmes que j'ai eu je les ai résolus facilement.


----------



## sebdag (21 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour,

je te fais un résumé car ca à l'air costaud.


1) J'ai updaté mon mac os X 10,4,2.
2) je le laisse en veille l'apres-midi je reviens bing Ecran noir ventilo fous 
3) j'eteinds car je ne peux sortir de la mise en veille
4)je redemarre je tests > meme probleme.
5) recherche sur les forums Mac generations : Pb constaté quelque soit le MAC utilisé tout trouveras un topic sur un ibook
6) je cherche sur apple support, bingo rappel MAC pour pb video, je vois que mon S/N ne correspond pas donc je zappe le fait qu'il y ait un pb video.
7) Je desactive toutes les mises en veilles - le Mac ne plante plus.
8) Tu trouveras sur le site Mac generations beaucoup d'infos à ce sujet
9) j'ai en plus grillé un DD externe suite à un bloquage du MAC (ecran figé sur le finder)
10)En anglais j'ai aussi beaucoup trouvé de site mais c un peu le bordel.

Il me reste une seulle manipulation que je n'ose faire faute de connaissance.

Voici le lien d'une discusion sur apple support : 

*http://discussions.info.apple.com/w...841.4@.68b7981e*

et la derniere réponse apportée par un auditeur, l'action précisée ne donne rien.

Depuis j'ai ouvert des posts sur ce site sans retour concluant.
De même que sur le apple support.

je suis vraiment perdu.

Je te laisse les mesages auquels j'ai participé.

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=111260
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=81548
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=109113

En esperant faire avancer les choses pour mes collegues MAC puciens.

A+


----------



## garfield (21 Septembre 2005)

As tu rajouté de la ram dernièrement?


----------



## vampire1976 (21 Septembre 2005)

1 Go de ram, j'ai rien ajouté.

Il a gelé alors que j'avais iTune, Toast non actif, et quelques fenètres, .... rien de particulier en fait .... Mais il me le fait de plus en plus souvent.... aucune histoire de carte vidéo en tout cas...


----------



## Ycare (22 Septembre 2005)

Il ne reste plus que la solution de l'Apple Center...
Bon courage


----------



## Jose Culot (22 Septembre 2005)

ITunes????? Il vient d'y avoir une mise à jour......p'tet que???


----------



## sebdag (4 Octobre 2005)

il semblerait que les gel IMAC G5 soient liés à des problèmes de Modem USB (je possede un ECI)
Depuis peu j'ai les memes symptomes que le poste ci dessous :


http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=112480&highlight=ecran+noir

Je n'ai plus qu'a changer de modem visiblement !

A confirmer.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2005)

c'est ce que j'allai dire.....les modems usb c'est a béner !!!!
.....les freeware et shareware a mettre a jour pour tigre (j'en avai quelques un en 10.3.9 et ça me bugait tout, dont celui de ma palette graphique wacom, Spamsieve... !!!), de meme a surveiller les drivers imprimantes, et scanner


----------



## sebdag (3 Janvier 2006)

Tout est résolu apres remplacement de mon modem USB par un modem ethernet d'occasion


DONC LES COUPURES INTEMPESTIVES AVEC VENTILATEURS FOUS ET LES ECRANS NOIRS RESOLU APRES CHANGEMENT DE MODEM

Merci à tous pour votre participation.


----------



## Bee (3 Janvier 2006)

Pour ma part, cette petite mésaventure s'est produite plusieurs fois depuis 2 mois environ : au demarrage, un ventilo qui s'emballe, un ecran noir ou plus simplement un blocage de mes fenetres.

Après qqs semaines de ce disfonctionnement pas forcement récurrent, mon iMac G5 s'est planté définitivement : au demarrage, ventilo à fond, ecran noir et 3 sinistres bip d'erreur fatal !!

Après dépose chez mon revendeur, il s'avère que la carte mère était défectueuse. Elle a pourtant très bien fonctionné pendant 7 mois.

Depuis son changement, pas de soucis, tout est revenu dans l'ordre.
Le réparateur m'a indiqué que la carte faisait partie d'une serie défectueuse... et que cela ne devrait plus se reproduire... Le futur lui donnera surement raison.


----------

